# A Visit of Discovery, Chapters 1-10 by Non Serviam (~BHM, ~BBW, Intrigue, ~SWG)



## Non Serviam (Jul 21, 2007)

_~BHM, ~BBW, Intrigue, ~SWG - _Visiting a cousin leads to discovery of a different and fillling lifestyle

[Author's Note: This story is set in my home and native land of Scotland, so I'll try to explain any cultural references you might not get as the story goes on. As I'm sure all you cultured people know, we don't run around in kilts shouting "Hoots, mon!" and calling for the blood of the English (well, not very often). The characters are mostly desperately middle-class like me, so their accents would not be strong. I hope this will be quite a long story - there is a plan, believe me - and I will make good on my promise for some WG as soon as it is appropriate.]


*A Visit of Discovery
 Chapters 1-10
* *By Non Serviam

* *
Chapter One: In Which Our Hero Arrives*​
Stepping off the train and blinking in the sunlight, Roy MacLeod looked around him confusedly. Until six weeks ago, he hadn’t even known he _had_ a cousin Howie. He’d never heard of the town of Aberfetney, and he had certainly had never imagined he might be spending his entire summer there.

So, he was understandably disoriented as he looked up and down the tiny station’s single platform. Howie had said on the phone that he’d be wearing a red t-shirt. Roy scanned the platform for a splash of red. Nope, no-one. Well, except that one fat guy over there. Wow, he was huge. But where was Howie?

The fat guy began to waddle in his direction. Roy looked around. Where was his cousin? Could he have forgotten? He might be the most forgetful person ever, a complete scatterbrain &#8211; Roy didn’t even know him. The big teen in the red t-shirt seemed to be trying to get past him. Roy moved aside, saying, “Sorry.” The guy didn’t move.

“Are you Roy?” he asked, smiling.

“_Howie_?” Roy exclaimed. “I mean &#8211; wow &#8211; nice to meet you. I didn’t &#8211; I wasn’t expecting &#8211;“

Howie laughed, a great booming laugh, and slapped his huge belly, making it jiggle. “Never mind, never mind! It’s great to see you at last! Long-lost cousins, eh? The world is very strange.”

As they made their way to Howie’s house, he told Roy all about himself and the town of Aberfetney. Roy didn’t mind that Howie did all the talking &#8211; he was still in a state of some shock. Howie really was obese &#8211; his big flabby arms, his double chin, not to mention the bulging stomach jutting out some way ahead of him as he went. 

They arrived at a big red brick house at the end of the street &#8211; much bigger than Roy’s house at home. The door was answered by a young boy, about ten years old. Howie ruffled his hair as he crossed the threshold. “Hey, wee man. Roy, this is my brother, Donnie. Donnie, this is Cousin Roy.” Donnie looked up wide-eyed, but before Roy could make any kind of greeting, a woman’s voice came from a door further down the hall.

“Ooh, he’s here! I’m just coming, hold on…” A pretty and curvaceous woman wearing an apron bustled out and, seeing Roy, swept to give him a kiss on each cheek. Roy was a little taken aback. “Hi, hi, I’m Janet, you must be Roy. I’m your aunt! I can’t believe it’s taken this long to meet you! I keep telling John he should write to his brother or at least give him a phone call, but he just ignores me! I’m so glad your dad made the first move.” Roy decided not to interrupt Aunt Janet’s flow by telling her that it was only out of desperation that his father had called his estranged brother &#8211; it was the only cheap way of getting Roy out from under his feet for the holiday. “Oh, but let me look at you. You’re so skinny! We’ll have to get some good food down you over the holidays. How old are you?”

“Eighteen,” Roy managed to say, then, “Uh, thanks for having me to stay. I -“

“Oh, it’s no problem at all, the more the merrier! You’re the same age as Howie and Ishbel, I’m sure they’ll love having you around.” She turned to Howie, saying, “Why don’t the four of you go out for dinner tonight? Your dad and I are going to Alphonso’s, but he’ll be late home from work and besides, I think you’ll probably all want to go somewhere a bit less fancy. Here you go,” she said, pushing quite a large wad of banknotes into one of Howie’s pudgy hands. “Probably best go sooner rather than later. Roy, you can have the front bedroom, Howie’ll show you where it is. Just dump your stuff and head out when you’re ready.” She kept nattering away as she hurried back to the kitchen. 

It was only then that Roy was able really to take in the hall. It was huge &#8211; at least six doors led off it, and one seemed to open onto a longer passageway. There was also a wide, impressive staircase on one side, leading up to the next floor, and so when Howie said, “D’you want to go up, then?” it was in this direction that Roy moved. 

“Nah, let’s go this way,” said Howie, grinning. “Stairs are a bit too much work for my liking.” Concealed around a corner was the door to a lift. Roy tried to conceal his amazement &#8211; no one he knew had a lift in their house. It was becoming apparent that his cousins were incredibly rich. Howie pressed the button and the lift arrived. It was spacious inside, and Roy noticed that the buttons went all the way up to a third floor. Howie hit the one labeled “1,” and they rose, arriving with a “ding.”

Roy’s room was absolutely massive. It sported a king-size bed, a desk with a state-of-the-art computer, a widescreen TV, a mini-fridge and an en suite bathroom that was larger than the one Roy’s whole family had at home. He didn’t have long to marvel at it, though, because as soon as he had dumped his suitcase, Howie poked his head round the door and said, “Come on, let’s go.”

In the landing before they got into the lift, they were joined by Ishbel, Howie’s twin sister. They were very alike. While not quite as large as her brother, Ishbel still had an ample figure, which she crammed into a pair of tight denim shorts and a crop top. Roy found himself trying especially hard not to stare at her exposed and bulging midriff as they rode down in the lift. What did these people _eat_?

Howie drove them, even though it was only two streets away; clearly, Roy realized, they weren’t used to taking exercise. The restaurant was called the “Hot Potato,” and the waiter who saw them in clearly knew the others well. “Come on in,” he smiled, shaking Howie’s hand. “Your usual table?”

This, it turned out, was a circular table of the kind usually used for larger parties but in this case set only for four. Roy did wonder briefly why there were five chairs, but all became clear when Howie sat down: one for each buttock. They were brought menus, and as the waiter left to get their drinks, Howie turned to Roy and said, “Forget everything you know about food, cuz. Tonight you eat like us.” Each of them ordered three starters, and so Roy did too &#8211; maybe you got three on a plate or something, he reasoned. He ordered jumbo prawns, nachos and soup &#8211; each of which came on its own considerable-size plate. The others dug in with gusto, and while Roy was hungry, by the end of it he felt much less so. He didn’t know if he could handle a main course as well.

To be polite, however, he ordered a burger and chips, managing to eat the whole thing before Howie said, “Right. Let’s have another go. I’ll have the fried chicken this time, I think.” Roy’s eyes bulged, and was about to protest &#8211; but the food had been really good so far, and he loved a bit of good fried chicken. No one was saying he had to finish it all; maybe just give it a go. He didn’t want to seem like a fussy eater in front of his new family.

It was this rationale that carried him through the meal, but since dessert was a double whammy as well &#8211; a slice of cheesecake so vast it was unbelievable and then a chocolate fudge sundae &#8211; by the end of it Roy was really wishing he’d known when to stop. His stomach felt like a bowling ball, and it seemed about the size of one; he’d had to undo the button of his jeans to relieve some of the pressure. By the time they left to go out to the car, he was waddling as much as any of the others.

That night, Roy sat at the desk in the front bedroom, bent over his journal, feeling strange. Roy wrote in his journal every night, taking down the events of the day, his thoughts and any ideas which occurred to him, for Roy’s ambition was to be a writer. He was worried his dad, who wanted him to get a steady job in an office or something, would not approve, so he kept his aspirations private, confined to the journal and sometimes his close friends. Not that he had many &#8211; Roy was, in the main, a quiet type, and often he preferred to stay on the fringes and do things his own way.

An odd feeling was brewing in Roy now, and he wasn’t sure what to write. He was beginning to get over the evening’s feast &#8211; although he still couldn’t move too quickly; his belly was too tender &#8211; and he felt very contented. He still thought he’d made an absolute pig of himself, even though all the others had eaten far more than he. He couldn’t help wondering &#8211; what if he kept this up all summer? Okay, he wasn’t going to end up like Howie in seven weeks, but still… he could do some serious damage. Roy hated sports and he’d never been muscular or stick-thin, but never anywhere close to fat either. The thought of being a bit fatter didn’t seem all that bad, really. He smiled to himself, closed the journal, and went to bed.


----------



## Non Serviam (Jul 21, 2007)

*Chapter Two: In Which Our Hero Feels The Spurns Of Neglected Love*

The next morning, Aunt Janet put on a mouthwatering breakfast spread of brioche, pancakes, French toast, sausages and hash browns. Roy, who apparently hadn’t learned his lesson from the previous night, gorged himself, and spent the rest of the morning nursing his swollen belly on the living room couch. The frequent snacks with glasses of full-fat milk that were pushed on him didn’t help much, but Roy felt himself quite powerless to resist.

“Howie,” he asked, munching on his fourth doughnut of the hour, “um &#8211; do you guys always eat so &#8211; um &#8211; so much?”

Howie laughed again, setting his gut jiggling. He was sitting next to Roy, in fact taking up most of the couch, with one hand in a huge bag of sweets. “Yes, cuz, we do. How do you think I got like this?” He made a sweeping gesture, taking in his entire swollen form. “And, if you’re staying with us the whole summer, you might find you start finding there’s a little more of you about the place as well.”

Roy thought about this. How would it feel to be as fat as Howie, he wondered? It would be all right &#8211; if, like him, you could drive around everywhere and take lifts instead of climbing stairs. You could probably eat more, and with food like that, that was a clear advantage. Although, he reflected, it might give you a problem with girls. 

Like most healthy teenage males, Roy thought a lot about girls. He’d had one or two girlfriends back home in Glasgow, but he wasn’t the sort they paid that much attention to. He wondered how Howie got on. He didn’t think any girls would find that attractive &#8211; but confidence, sometimes, is what’s important in these things.

For lunch that day, Howie, Ishbel and Roy took the car down to the beach, where Howie told them they’d be meeting a few of his friends. “They really want to meet my long-lost cousin,” Howie chuckled. “They probably think you’re a pirate or something.”

Roy was slightly apprehensive at first &#8211; he was sure Howie’s friends were expecting him to be much more interesting than he actually was. However, he wasn’t too concerned; the weather was excellent, and Aunt Janet had packed a massive hamper of food that it had taken all three teens to carry out to the car. Howie drove with the car’s top down, the wind blowing through their hair as though they were in a cheesy movie, and to Roy it felt wonderful. 

When they arrived, there were already two cars there. Roy was introduced to four of Howie and Ishbel’s friends. All were very affable, very rich (from the look of their cars) and, most obviously, very well fed. He met Ford, a tall, dark, well-built guy, who obviously had a bit of muscle as well as fat, and demonstrated this by lifting their picnic hamper himself and carrying it down to the beach. Alastair had a big ball-belly and constantly looked as though he’d heard a hilarious joke a few minutes ago and was still tickled by it, resulting in a wide smile and a twinkle in his eye. There was Isla, whose abundant rear seemed to follow the rest of her around, bouncing along at its own unhurried pace, and then… and then there was Julie.

Roy couldn’t quite believe it when he first saw her. He didn’t want to look as though he was staring, but he couldn’t bear to waste a second of the time he had to take in this vision. She was quite literally stunning. Long, curvy legs beneath a pair of tight shorts, the waistband of which was pushed down by her gorgeously round belly, the most beautiful, bountiful breasts he had ever seen, and a perfect, round face framed by dark hair. All these, awe-inspiring as they were, were nothing &#8211; nothing &#8211; compared to her eyes. Rich brown, the colour of cocoa beans, they were more sensual than any curve, purer than any smooth expanse of skin &#8211; Roy felt the blood accelerate through his veins, his heart pumping faster and faster…

Howie broke the spell, saying, “So &#8211; who wants lunch?” Naturally everyone did.

Over lunch, Roy managed to strike up a conversation with Julie. He hadn’t thought it would be possible, but as it turned out she was really friendly. 

“You’re so thin!” she said, half-teasing, half-marveling. “You must eat nothing at all. All of us, we eat all the time. I can’t help myself. I get hungry, and I just have to eat until I’m stuffed. I suppose I just don’t have any self-control,” she said, giggling. Roy laughed too, as he tried to subtly shift his sitting position to disguise just how amusing certain aspects of him were finding this topic of conversation. He didn’t have much personal experience of hot fat girls, and with Julie he had really been dropped in the deep end.

Still, he found her really easy to talk to, which was great &#8211; he was usually really nervous around pretty girls. The most difficult thing was keeping his eyes above her neck, although the one time he thought she had caught him sneaking a glimpse at her cleavage &#8211; which, to be honest, was pretty hard to miss &#8211; she had just smiled coyly and helped herself to another sausage roll.

The day wore on and the food vanished from the hamper at a rate Roy would never have thought possible. He was particularly surprised at how much he’d eaten, because talking to Julie he didn’t think about whether he should have a fifth slice of cake; it was automatic. He felt like he could do anything &#8211; he was floating on air. This was it, then. This was love.

He had just finished telling Julie a joke which she found particularly funny, and was watching the interesting way she wobbled when she laughed when she said, “Oh, you’re so funny! Oh, you have to meet Dougal sometime.”

“Who’s Dougal?” asked Roy thickly through a mouthful of pie.

“Oh, he’s my boyfriend,” Julie told him.

Roy stopped mid-chew. His appetite, suddenly, had left him.

_Story continued in post 8 of this thread_


----------



## beginner_belly (Aug 12, 2007)

I really like where this is going,
Keep it up


----------



## bladeedge80 (Aug 13, 2007)

amazing story so far but Roy never did meet the dad yet


----------



## bubaloo99 (Aug 15, 2007)

whens the nest part? i really like it!


----------



## Tad (Aug 15, 2007)

Yes, I'm also eager to see more of this one--it looks like a great story!

-Ed


----------



## Gus7021 (Aug 16, 2007)

Enjoying this one - keen to see how it develops...


Gus


----------



## Non Serviam (Aug 19, 2007)

*Chapter Three: In Which The Plot, Along With Our Heros Waist, Thickens

*Over the next few weeks, Roy ate more and more. It didnt matter if he felt full; all he wanted was to block out the dull ache deep in his gut, and the best way to do that, he reasoned, was to smother it. He had finally met the girl of his dreams, a vision of perfection  and she was seeing another guy. He was probably some ultra-fit, muscle-bound Adonis  that, or enormously fat. What did it matter? All that matter was that it wasnt him. So he ate.

On the Friday after the beach incident, they were all sitting down to dinner. Roy had noticed that, at home, Howie didnt have to sit across two chairs; the ones in the dining room were extra-wide and specially reinforced. He also noticed that, that night, Aunt Janet had set an extra place. Whos that for? he asked, puzzled.

Thats for John, said Janet, as she and Darya, the Polish housekeeper who sometimes helped her cook, laid out the plates. Donnie grabbed his knife and fork to dig, but Janet stopped him. A-a-a, she said, were waiting for your dad. He said hed be home in time tonight.

Mum, you know he wont be, complained Ishbel. She would be hungry, thought Roy  it had been at least forty minutes since hed seen her eat anything. Besides, we always start dinner at six, and look at the clock.

The clock says five to six. So we wait five minutes, said Janet firmly. Ishbel groaned, Donnie glowered down the table at his mother from under his little brows, and even Roy, conscious of his status as a guest, fidgeted. Dinner was spaghetti carbonara, and a truly vast portion had been place in front of each of them. The smell wafted up so temptingly.

At six oclock exactly, Howie said, Right, okay, hes late. Lets eat.

Howie, said Janet sternly, your father works very hard all day to make sure you have a roof over your head, and fees for school, and a car to drive, and food to eat. I think we can wait for him a little longer.

But mum, Ishbel whined, its going to go cold! She rubbed her protruding stomach as if to emphasize her hunger, but given as she already looked as though shed swallowed a basketball, it didnt have the desired effect.

Just a few more minutes, said Janet primly.

At a quarter past six, Donnie came out of his sulk to protest, Can we eat now, please, Im soooo hungry! Ishbel and Howie chimed in too, and even Roy said, Yeah, can we, Aunt Janet?

Janet looked around at them and sighed. Fine, all right. Get started. No sooner had the words passed her lips than the four of them dived in, shoveling pasta towards their mouths as though it had been weeks since they last ate, rather than just under an hour.

Even after dessert, John hadnt come back. The phone rang at about eight pm. Roy, Ishbel and Howie were watching the huge widescreen TV in the living room and stuffing themselves with crisps and chocolate. Through the slightly open door, Roy could hear Janet saying in an undertone, You said youd be back for dinner! I know you have a lot to do, but I dont think the family all having dinner together is a lot to ask Roy hasnt even seen you since hes been here All right. OK, Ill see you when you get back. I love you too. Bye.

Howie sighed and shifted position on the couch. His massive form took up more than half of it, leaving plenty of space for Roy. Ishbel lounged in an armchair. Hes fobbed her off again, he commented to Ishbel.

Um  Howie, what does your dad do? asked Roy. For a job, I mean.

Something in business, said Howie vaguely. Something with money or stocks or something like that. Who cares, so long as we inherit it? he chuckled.

Hes got no ambition, Ishbel told Roy, turning in her chair to look sternly at her brother. Anyway, Howie, youre forgetting - Im two minutes older than you are. The money goes to me.

Howie made a face. Nah, theyll split it between us. Two minutes hardly makes a difference, does it?

Speaking of ambition, said Ishbel, what are you doing next year, Roy? Are you going to uni?

Well, Ive got an unconditional to Stirling, but I dont really want to go there, said Roy. Ive got a conditional to Glasgow, but where I really want to go is Kentigern. Its quite tough to get in, though  Ill only manage it if I get an A in History.

Hey, thats where were going! said Howie cheerfully. I didnt get the grades I needed, but Dad knows the Admissions Officer, he winked. If you dont manage that A, maybe we can ring him up. Itd be great if we all went to the same place. Our friend Dougals already there, actually.

Dougal? Is that, uh, Julies boyfriend? Roy asked, trying to sound casual.

Yeah, said Howie. Hes a real laugh. Youll meet him next week, actually, when he gets back from holiday.

Juliell be really happy, said Ishbel. Shes been missing him.

Great, said Roy, plunging his hand deep into the bowl of crisps and shoveling them into his mouth. Since he had arrived, he had become noticeably softer. A roll of pale belly fat swelled the waistband of his jeans, which were becoming harder and harder to button each morning. His ass had begun to spread a little when he sat down, and a slight double chin was developing on him. He hardly noticed any of this, though  only that he seemed to be adjusting to the pace of meals with his cousins, and that his appetite was getting bigger.


----------



## Non Serviam (Sep 5, 2007)

*Chapter Four: In Which Life Is No Picnic*

A few days later on a sunny morning, the cousins headed for the park. It was Roys third week in Aberfetney, which was beginning to become obvious; he had put on a t-shirt that morning which used to be roomy but now barely covered his bulging stomach. Only now that they were going back to see Julie again was Roy aware of how big hed been getting, and he kept tugging the t-shirt down only to have it ride up again. He found that his hand kept slipping into the hamper that sat in the back of the car with him, and he couldnt help but nibble absently on the picnic food inside.

Maybe nibble isnt a strong enough word, because by the time they got there quite a lot of the food had vanished, and Roy found that no matter how hard he tugged, a small area of pale flab was visible between his shirt and waistband. He worried about it as they got out of the car, but Julie was fat too, after all, and she hung around with Howie and that sort. Having not seen Dougal, however, he didnt know if she was interested in fat guys.

Alistair, Isla and some of the others had already arrived when they got there. Theyd already spread out a few rugs and were starting in on the food when Roy, Howie and Ishbel joined them. Howie thudded down onto a tartan picnic blanket, setting him jiggling, and lay back contentedly. Roy sat quite awkwardly at the corner of the rug and said, So, who else is coming?

Julie and Dougal are the only ones were still waiting on, smiled Alistair. I think they  oh! Here they are now. He pointed, and Roy turned to look.

Julie was tottering over the grass, a halter top and denim cutoffs doing their utmost to restrain her magnificent curves, on the arm of a massive tanned and dark-haired guy. He wasnt all that fat  it was mostly muscle, proper, brown, manly bulk  and as he approached Roy realized with a sinking feeling that Julie was never going to like a flabby pig like him. He seized a huge piece of cold chicken and started munching on it ferociously.

Hi, everyone, giggled Julie, as they arrived. Dougal, this is Roy, Howie and Ishbels cousin. I was telling you about him, remember?

Hmmh, said Roy through his chicken, by way of greeting. Hed put it in his mouth so he wouldnt have to talk to the interloper, but now realized that all it had done was to make him seem like even more of a useless blob of fat.

He got through the rest of the picnic by avoiding Julies eye and shoving something else in his mouth before she or anyone else got a chance to talk to him. Not that it was hard; she spent the entire time either laughing at Dougals pathetic jokes or having him try and eat her face. 

_ "He is so bloody superior,"_ Roy thought, as Dougal gave the assembled group a blow-by-blow account of his latest rugby match. After several hours of his pontificating, however, the clouds began to drift over. It was cooling down, and Alistair suggested, Why dont we go back to my place? My parents are away. We can order pizza!

Everyone thought this was a great idea, and piled into their cars to make the half-mile journey to Alistairs  easy for slimmer people to go on foot, but for those with their sort of bulk, cars seemed so much less hassle. Roy wasnt complaining; hed been feeding his face non-stop for the past three hours, and it was all he could do to stagger over to Howies car, clutching his distended belly.

So, what did you think of Dougal? said Howie, as they set off. Ishbel was driving, and Howie sat with his arm over the back of the passenger seat, his round, triple-chinned face turned to talk to Roy in the back.

Well, said Roy defiantly, I though he was a bit of an arse, to be honest. 

He was expecting a protest and defense of Dougals character, but Howie just laughed and said, Yeah, but so are most people. At least hes fun. At the sour look which remained on Roys face, Howie laughed and slapped his stomach. You havent got the hang of this fat business yet, have you? You cant go around not liking people, even arrogant arses like Dougal. Life is so good when youre chubby, you have to love everyone. See, they say obesity causes heart disease, but I dont agree. I think anger is much, much more dangerous for you. Embrace the arse to your bosom, he declaimed, and the world is your oyster. Even if said arse does happen to have an unfairly hot girlfriend. Howie burst into fresh peals of gut-shaking laughter, and Roy couldnt help but join in.


Alistair was rich too; they sat around a big polished oak table and ate pizza ordered from the takeout place down the street. Everyone consumed at least a large pizza each  even Dougal, who had a huge appetite but probably burned all the fat off doing sports  and although Roy wasnt keeping track he realized only once he finished that he himself had had about two and a half. They dug into tubs of ice-cream from the freezer then, and Roy managed to give himself such a severe ice-cream headache that he had to lie down on the couch in the living room before too long. Much to his embarrassment, this engorged stupor turned into fitful sleep, and Roy knew little else of the evening until Ishbel and Howie woke him up to go home.


The next morning, Roy awoke with all-too-clear memories of the previous day. He shuddered as he got up out of bed, went into the shower in his adjoining bathroom and began the process of scrubbing away the shame, embarrassment and thoughts of Julie. 

He was in the middle of this, however, when he noticed something; namely, that there was a lot more of him to wash than before. Roy had been vaguely aware he was getting fatter, and since the whole Julie debacle he hadnt really cared. But the full physical reality of his new shape hadnt hit him until just then.

The first things he noticed when washing were his increasingly flabby upper arms and the slight man-boobs he was developing  some cause for concern, he thought to himself. But it only really hit him when he saw beyond that. Where his stomach should have been, there loomed a massive and totally foreign object, like a big balloon full of butter. Pinkened by the hot water from the shower, it sagged slightly over his privates and formed love-handles to the sides which he gripped experimentally. To his despair, both hands were full, and flab oozed between his fingers. He ran his hands around only to meet with a truly massive backside. Even on his newly swollen body, it seemed disproportionately big, leading to thick, hairy legs that were not much better. Roy spent quite some time just staring at himself in a disbelief which was slowly, but surely, evolving into a fascination.

Some time later, Roy climbed out and toweled himself off, and couldnt resist the temptation to weight himself. As he climbed onto the scales, he closed his eyes. Well, he thought, how bad can it be? Hed been 70 kilos on his arrival three weeks ago, little of it muscle; he couldnt have gained more than, what, five kilos?

He opened his eyes and looked down at the display. It was digital, the red glowing numbers looking up at him through the dissipating steam from the shower. Slightly framed by his stomach though it was, he could still make out the numbers.

81kg.

Eighty-one kilos? Roy began to panic. How could he have gained that much? True, hed been eating high-fat foods almost constantly, and the most exercise he got was getting up off the couch to go and get more food. But still, it seemed incomprehensible. 

After getting over the initial shock, though, Roy started to feel an odd sort of pride. It was an accomplishment, when you thought about it. After straining to get his jeans to button and t-shirt to fit, he went downstairs with his slightly expose belly ajiggle. As he walked into the kitchen, however, something unexpected happened.

Hi, said a voice. Roy turned around. You must be Roy. Im your Uncle John.


----------



## Risible (Sep 14, 2007)

Bump after edit.

Nice work, Non Serviam! I like the way you tone down Dougal's personality, leading the reader to care more about Roy.


----------



## Daredevil (Sep 27, 2007)

I really like this story I hope you continue!


----------



## Ssaylleb (Sep 28, 2007)

come on mate, we want to see our hero get the girl


----------



## Non Serviam (Oct 6, 2007)

*Chapter Five  In Which Our Hero Learns A Few Home Truths*

Roy was too surprised to say much to John at first, but once the two of them got to talking, he realized how much his uncle and dad had in common. For one thing, they looked almost exactly alike  John was quite a bit bigger around the waist, but nowhere near the size of his son  which, John explained, was because they were identical twins.

Roy hadnt known this before and was quite incredulous until John had rummaged around in the bureau in his study and found an old photo of the two of them. It was from about the seventies; both boys had ridiculous hair and were wearing woolen jumpers stretched over their ample bellies.

Dad used to be fat? Roy said wonderingly, without thinking about it. They were sitting in the study, which was a little way down the passage from the dining room, Roy gazing in astonishment at the two portly young men. John laughed.

Oh, yeah. Our mum never believed in starving us, he told Roy. If we wanted to eat, we were allowed to. Thats the best way for it to be. Thats what Ive done with my kids. Its a shame your dad didnt do it with you. Youre wasting away, lad! he laughed.

Roy put a hand on his swollen stomach and wondered if John was joking. He looked at the photo again, and saw a woman with flyaway hair and giant sunglasses standing in the background.

Is that Granny? he asked. John peered down at the picture.

Oh, yeah, he said. I didnt notice. He sighed. I suppose you want to know what happened between me and your dad.

Uh " Roy didnt know what to say.

Well, you know we were twins? Now, our birth certificates say I was born first, but your grandmother remembered differently. Our dad died when we were quite young, and she looked after us pretty much on her own, and she had a good career as well. In fact she made a whole lot of money. Your dad, he was always her favourite, and she wanted to leave everything to him. I cant really blame her; I was an arrogant sod when I was young. Anyway, when we were in our twenties, Mum got really ill  cancer. She finally got round to changing the will, only it never went through. As the oldest, I got it all by default.

Well, I felt bad about it, so I went to your dad and offered to split the money, provided I got the house. He gestured around him. I thought I was being pretty generous.

You used to live here when you were kids? Roy couldnt believe it. He hadnt known anything about his dads parents, but they must have been loaded. John nodded.

Oh, yeah. Your dad loved this place. He didnt take too kindly to my insisting I keep it. So he took me to court. Of course he lost. I tried to make up about a year after the trial ended, but all he did was insult me and call me a liar. So we broke off contact. He sighed again deeply, then chuckled. Now were just stubborn, middle-aged men. Still, at least youre here. We can get you fed up a bit, eh? Hows your summer been going?

Roy thought for a moment. The thought flashed across his mind to tell John about Julie, but he thought better of it. Fine, he said. Even as he spoke, however, a delicious smell wafted along the passage, followed by Aunt Janices voice:

John! Roy! Breakfasts ready!

Not much talking went on at breakfast, though it was far from a silent event. Plates and cutlery clanked, milk splashed into cereal bowls and coffee cups, sausages crackled in the frying pan and fried bread crunched in the ferociously working mouths of the family. While not outpacing Howie quite yet, Roy was able to eat at a rate he would have found impossible a month ago.

Having gorged himself to the near side of the pain threshold, Roy leaned back in his chair  which creaked  and asked Howie, So, what are we going to do today?

My friend Coras just got back from boarding school, said Ishbel, before Howie could say anything. This was her last year there  she never liked having to leave. Were having a girly sleepover kind of thing to celebrate.

Ah, said Howie, wiping a spot of grease from the corner of his mouth with a napkin and trying to look nonchalant. Ah  Coras coming? 

Ishbel looked sideways at him, grinning. Yes, she is. Howies obsessed with her, she explained to Roy. 

I am not, said Howie, slightly sheepishly. If you dont like me being interested in your friends, dont hang around with such attractive people.

I dont want to be known as the girl whose fat brother hits on everyone! Ishbel laughed.

Oh, you know they love it, said Howie, tipping Roy an enormous wink. You wait till you see her.

Roy was the one who opened the door when Cora arrived, and he could see Howies point straight away. She wore a close-fitting turquoise tracksuit, a roll of stomach fat protruding from under the snug top. She tossed her brown ponytail and looked him up and down, then smiled straight up at him like a predator.

Hi, she said, white teeth flashing. Im Cora. Are you Roy?

Uh, yeah. Hi, said Roy, as Cora strutted in, ample hips wiggling, dragging a suitcase behind her. Nice to meet you. She rounded on him, smile still unsettlingly wide, and seemed about to say something when they heard a squeal from the other end of the hall.

Cora!

Ishbel!

The two girls ran towards each other  at no great speed, it must be said  and hugged as they met. They began gabbling in a kind of high-velocity girlspeak that totally bypassed Roy, although he did catch a few fragments.

Oh, my goodness, you look so great! Ishbel exclaimed, looking at her friend.

Thanks, Cora giggled, tugging at her tracktop. I put on a bit of weight.

Oh, who hasnt? said Ishbel, running a hand over her own substantial behind. Islas already here, shes in the living room with Howie. Youve met Roy, havent you?

Yeah, I have  you never told me about him, Cora said accusingly, winking at Roy.

We didnt know about him either until a month ago, said Ishbel. If you think hes skinny now, you should have seen him when he got here! Like a famine victim.

Still, Ishbel, weve got to fatten this one up! Your brother probably eats everything before Roy can get to it, she laughed.

Youre joking, but its true, said Ishbel. Come on, I brought in enough snacks to feed a herd of elephants.

Fine, but what are you guys going to eat? Giggling, the two girls made their way in, and Roy bemusedly followed.

Roy hadnt seen Howie nervous before. On the surface he still had all his easy confidence, but every time Cora spoke to him hed falter slightly, or cram a handful of popcorn into his mouth to avoid replying. None of this, of course, was helped by the fact that Cora seemed to be pretty keen on Roy.

They were all sitting together watching DVDs. The plenteous forms of Ishbel and Isla were squeezed into the couch, while Howie sat in the armchair and Roy and Cora sat on cushions on the floor. Cora insisted on passing Roy food, and it was only with some fairly deft manuevers that he managed to stop her feeding it straight into his mouth. 

No-one was really following the plot of the movie  Ishbel was catching Cora up on what shed missed since the last holidays. Most of it Roy filtered out, but one word did make his ears prick up.

Is Julie still with that Dougal guy? Cora asked. Isla shook her head, to Roys astonishment.

No. He broke up with her, she said.

What? When? Ishbel asked. We saw them yesterday!

It was today, Isla told her earnestly. I dont know why he dumped her, but she was pretty destroyed, I think. I phoned her, but she wouldnt answer."

Roy felt an intense hope and joy overcome him as he listened to the girls gossip. He almost didnt dare imagine  but he might have a chance now! As the night wore on and his belly filled, however, he became less alert, and the effort of fending off Cora began to tire him  fortunately, something similar was happening to all the others. Well after midnight, the girls finally retired to Ishbels room, while Howie and Roy went to their own respective beds.

No sooner had Roy drifted off to sleep, it seemed, than he was woken up by  incredibly  the growling of his stomach. The rhythms of his increased appetite were still all new to him, and so he didnt know what to do but to go downstairs for a midnight snack.

He opened his door slowly and tiptoed out into the hall, a shaft of moonlight through the window the only illumination. All was quiet from Howie and Ishbels rooms, and so he made his way quietly downstairs  not using the lift in case he woke anyone up  to the kitchen. As he went in, though, he saw a light.

It was the double-wide refrigerator, humming gently away in its corner. A brown-haired figure snacking from it whipped around as he entered. It was Cora.

Hi, she whispered. Did you want something from here?

Uh  what is there? Roy asked. Cora stepped back, allowing him to take in the panoply of foodstuffs, any one of which would have broken every known diet with a single bite. He helped himself to a quarter of the sticky chocolate cake and a glass of milk. It was only when he turned back to Cora that he noticed she wasnt wearing very much at all. Her nightie, which had always been skimpy, had obviously been bought for a thinner girl, and it clung to her every curve, only falling as far as her upper thigh. It also, Roy noticed, displayed some somewhat fantastic cleavage. 

Cora was scarfing down a tub of cold chicken pieces and examining him again. Roy realized just then that he was wearing only a pair of underpants, doughy new stomach flesh on display. His eyes met hers, and she grinned. He looked away quickly, saying, Um, did you want some cake?

Oh, its no problem, she said, turning and lifting the remaining three quarters of it from the fridge. Theres plenty more. 

Between them, they finished it all off in no time. As she licked the final crumbs from her lips, Cora said contemplatively, You know, youd be even better looking if you ate more.

Uh  Roy stammered, thanks?

She reached out her hand and put it on his stomach. She moved it in smooth circles, her gaze following it as though hypnotized. Roy stood there, unsure how to react except for the very definite twitch in his groin as she expertly manipulated his soft fat, moaning very softly as she explored its folds. She ran both hands around his sides, clutching at the love handles formed above his waistband, then running them up his back to stroke his hair.

Roy, she whispered, I want you to put on some weight for me.

Cora, I  Roy began, but she put a finger to her lips.

Talking comes much later, she smiled mischievously. You can put that mouth of yours to several better uses than that. Now, although Ive only just got back, Im going to have to go away again in a few days. Im going on holiday with my parents for a whole month, and Im going to miss you. But while Im away, I want you to do something for me. I want you to eat, and eat, and eat, and when I get back, I want you to be bigger for me."

I  Ive already been eating a lot, Roy told her, but Cora shook her head.

No, I want you to get fat, she said. Huge. I know you can. Ill be back for you. Suddenly, she reached up and kissed him, her belly pressed against his. When she let him go, he stood there stunned as she winked and said, Night-night. He watched her go, his face unmoving  and his mind on fire.


----------



## shintobreak (Oct 6, 2007)

This story just keeps on getting better and better. Awesome job!


----------



## Risible (Oct 13, 2007)

Very nice! Just when Julie becomes available, Cora arrives on the scene! A fine pickle for Roy ... I'm enjoying your story.


----------



## Non Serviam (Oct 13, 2007)

*Chapter Six: In Which Fortune Favours The Bold*

[*Author's Note:* A Howie-sized thank you to everyone who's left comments and been reading the story so far! There's still plenty more to come, I assure you, but for now here's a long chapter I hope you'll enjoy. If anyone wants to suggest stuff, please do - I'm aware I use the same words and images a lot and while there is a Master Plan, I'm always on the lookout for new ideas.]

Weeks passed, but Roy had a problem. He was certainly intrigued by Coras proposal  and hed decided to make every attempt to gain weight just in case  but equally he couldnt stop thinking about Julie. She was single now, so there was hope, he thought. The problem was, he knew Cora was interested, but Julie had never given him any indication that she saw him as anything more than Howies weird cousin. This was a Relationships Issue, and while he might have consulted Howie, he didnt want him to know about Cora (his cousins feelings being another aspect of the seemingly impossible dilemma). So, Roy went to the other expert on the subject, and phoned Fraser.

Fraser was one of his best friends back home. He had a real way with the ladies, but wasnt the most considerate sort. Roy tolerated him, though, because he was always willing to put in a good word for you and threw great parties. He also dispensed advice of varying quality on demand.

The phone was answered by a girl, who giggled before saying, Frasers phone. Whos there?

Uh, its Roy, said Roy, sighing. Is Fraser there?

Another giggle fit before she passed him over to Fraser, who said, Ah! The vanishing man. How are the cousins?

Good, said Roy. He had decided not to tell Fraser about the weight hed put on, or the fact that the wealthy teens of Aberfetney seemed to have an average weight about the same as that of a young elephant. Uh. The thing is. I have a problem. And so he explained, giving an edited version of events, about Julie and Cora. Even though Fraser couldnt see him, he had gone bright red by the end of it.

Fraser paused, so long that Roy had begun to doubt if he was still there, before finally saying, You bastard.

Roy blushed again. What?

You absolute _bastard_. Two women is not a _problem_; its one of the seven names of heaven! Are you utterly incapable of enjoying yourself? Fraser laughed as Roy spluttered confusedly, before saying, Look, I refuse to help you make a decision about this. Its win-bloody-win, man! Call me back when you have a real problem, Im a busy guy. More hysterical feminine laughter in the background before he hung up.

Maybe Fraser had a point. Whichever way you looked at it, it looked as though something was going to go right. In fact, Cora was on holiday at the moment, so he could, technically, pursue Julie for a few weeks and if nothing came of it he would be plump and prepared for Cora when she got back. Everybody won. Well, except Howie. But he could cross that bridge when he came to it (if his increased poundage didnt make it fall into the river, that was).


The next time he saw Julie was about two weeks after Cora left. Hed dropped hints to Ishbel sooner, but apparently breaking up with Dougal had sunk her into a fairly deep depression; shed barely left her house. Finally, Ishbel decided enough was enough.

Thats it, she said one morning at breakfast. Isla had just phoned and given her a high-speed batch of gossip while Ishbel devoured several stacks of pancakes, then the direction reversed and Ishbel talked while Isla ate. Roy and Howie hadnt been paying too much attention, but the word Julie turned up again and again.

Whats what? Howie asked thickly, still making his way through his eggs.

Tonight, were all going out. Julie cant go on obsessing about Dougal. She sighed. Its such a shame. He meant so much to her, but that loser just didnt know what he had.

Um  why did he break up with her, again? Roy asked innocently. He was anxious for any information that might help later on. They hadnt known originally, but Isla was always uncovering new information which Ishbel shared with them periodically. This time, however, she drew breath.

Apparently, she said, stony-faced, he said she was too fat.

WHAT? Howie roared, dropping his fork and standing up so quickly his belly almost upset the table. How dare he! Ishbel tutted and shook her head as Howie began to pace round the kitchen. When you combine a pacing mentality with legs physically capable of only a slow waddle, the effect is quite majestic. Roy had never seen him look so angry.

I can put up with his dumping her. I mean, its really none of my business if theres been cheating and lying and whatnot. But this is something else. Something must be done!

Well, thats what Im saying, said Ishbel. For all we know, shes been crash dieting, trying to get him back.

Howie rounded on his sister. How long have you known?

Isla only told me just now. Calm down, Howie. Its not like it used to be. Youre too big to get worked up like this, youll do yourself a mischief.

Youre right, said Howie, breathing heavily. He turned to Roy. This may be your lucky day, he grinned. Nothing speeds healing like a rebound.

Roy regarded his reflection very critically. He had been shopping the previous week and bought some clothes that fit him better  hed been busting the seams of all his old slim-fit t-shirts and straining his previously quite roomy jeans. 

The new clothes werent magic, though, and they couldnt disguise the fact that he had now gained a full twenty kilos since hed arrived. It seemed impossible how far his belly stuck out  he looked at least six months pregnant  and how wide his rear had got. Although Howie had suggested more forgiving trousers, Roy had insisted on jeans, but these were several sizes up from the ones he already owned. He remembered Dougals muscular figure; while a ballooning belly might do it for Cora, Julie seemed to have different preferences.

Still, it was too late to do anything now. He took the lift downstairs to where Howie and Ishbel were waiting in the hall, in their usual clothes which were slightly too small, showing their own bulges. It seemed that even their wealth couldnt fund enough wardrobe changes to keep up with their waistlines.

Where shall we go? asked Howie as they got into the car. Cinema?

Goodness no, Ishbel shook her head. Too much romance in movies.

Restaurant? asked Howie, adding hopefully, Buffet?

I dont know she might not like that idea too much. He broke up with her for being too fat, remember? Do we really want to remind her of that?

We want to remind her hes an arse for letting her go. Nothing heals like a big dinner, Howie insisted.

They were going to pick up Julie at her house, then drive into the town centre (again, about ten minutes on foot for skinnier people) and meet Isla, Alistair and Ford. The car pulled up in front of a white seafront house, and Ishbel and Roy went to the door. 

Roy felt his heart thumping, and not just from the walk along the garden path, which was the most exercise hed had in some days. Ishbel rang the bell, and the door was answered by a balding, friendly man.

Hello, Ishbel, he said in a nasal English accent, then turned to Roy. Im Julies stepdad, Colin. Nice to meet you.

Is Julie ready yet? Ishbel asked. Colin looked awkward.

She says  ah  shes said she doesnt want to go out. You can come in and see her, but

Ishbel didnt wait for him to finished, but barged past and started up the stairs. Roy followed her as she made her way to a bedroom at the back of the house. She knocked on the door.

Julie, she called. Its Ishbel and Roy. Can we come in? Without waiting for and answer, she turned the door handle and entered.

The room wasnt exactly a mess. True, it was full of empty plates and the bin overflowed with boxes and wrappers of all kinds of chocolates and snacks, but the odd thing was there wasnt a food stain in the place. Every single ice-cream bowl had been licked clean, every morsel removed. Roys eyes traveled around the room in wonderment until they alighted on the figure in the bed, and he wondered no more.

Julie was sitting in her pajamas eating a bucket of KFC chicken. Few people can pull that off as being honestly attractive, but Julie was one. She was a voracious eater, as though shed hadnt eaten in two weeks  clearly not true  and yet she was methodical, removing every scrap of edible flesh from the bone. She looked up as they came in, but finished her chicken piece before speaking.

Ishbel, I told you. I dont want to come out. I dont feel like it. Julie shifted on her bed, reaching for the glass of milk on the bedside table, and Roy noticed that she had definitely gained weight. Her gorgeously curved rump tested the limits of the elastic of the pajamas, and the top was having enough trouble containing her breasts, let alone the huge, distended belly that rested partly on her lap and, as she leaned over, fell onto the bed. Roy reddened.

Nonsense, Ishbel said. Get up. Were meeting people. You need a shower, and you need to get dressed. She turned to Roy. Go and get Howie, she told him. Well be a while.

Howie phoned the others to let them know there would be a delay, and he and Roy waited in the kitchen while Ishbel cajoled and bullied Julie into getting dressed.

Has she been starving herself? Howie asked through a bite of sandwich Colin had offered to make. Their host was regretting his hospitality, as he was putting together round after round for the two guests sitting at his kitchen table.

Not exactly, said Roy, glancing at Colins turned back. Pretty much the opposite, in fact.

Well, thats a relief, said Howie. I wont have Dougal going round making all the girls in this town turn anorexic. Privately, Roy thought anorexia was very far from being a problem that would affect the Aberfetnians, but he was really too busy picturing Julie in her pajamas.

After about forty minutes, the two girls came downstairs. At Ishbels summons, Roy and Howie came into the hall to see  and both their mouths dropped open.

Julie was wearing a pair of jeans which had obviously been tight before, but were now like a second skin. The zipper was pushed all the way down by her globular stomach, not nearly covered by the black blouse she was wearing. She showed plenty of cleavage, though probably not by choice, and had a very nervous look on her face.

Ish, Im not sure about this, she said, glancing at them. Roys heart skipped a beat. Do we have to go?

Yes, its totally compulsory, said Ishbel, dragging her towards the door. Were going to go to dinner, and youre going to have a great time, and thats final. Kapeish?

Its buffet night at the Hot Potato, Howie said optimistically, but Ishbel shook her head.

Isla and the guys are meeting us in the Dragons Garden, she said. Were having Chinese.

Suits me, said Howie happily, patting his stomach. Lets go.

At the restaurant, Isla, Ford and Alistair were already sitting at a table. 

Were starving, said Ford. We waited for you to get here.

Oh yeah? said Howie, taking his two seats. Then whats that on your chin?

Ford wiped his face with his napkin. Okay, so we ate already. But well go again, since youre here.

Roy sat next to Julie at the table, which made him extremely nervous. Howie was on her other side and he spent the entire meal shoveling duck and noodles into his mouth, so Julie had to turn to Roy for conversation. At first he could hardly say anything and she wasnt inclined to, but gradually and over the eight courses they ended up having, they both opened up.

They talked about school and about university. Julie would be headed to Kentigern as well if she got the grades she wanted, which worried her because Dougal was there. However, hed done so badly that they would probably end up throwing him out.

Hes such an idiot, she laughed. Oh, you know, Im really glad Ishbel made me come out. I shouldnt have got so upset about it. Dougal wasnt ever my type at all.

No? Roy asked.

No, said Julie, shaking her head. I dont go for those guys at all, muscular rugby players and stuff. Theyre too obsessed with themselves and how great they are. To be honest, she continued, looking a little sideways at him, I like fat guys much better. Theyre just nicer to be around. She leaned a little closer, but still didnt look straight at him. And so much sexier, of course, she said quietly.

They were served fortune cookies just then, and Roy didnt have time to say anything back, so instead he picked up his cookie and opened it. He was about to read it when Julie said, Oh, no dont do that!

He looked at her, and she giggled. You have to eat it all first, or it wont come true.

I always thought it was the other way round, Roy smiled. Dont you read it first, and if you dont like it, you dont eat the cookie?

No, this ways better, she insisted, taking the fortune. Eat it, then Ill read it to you. So, Roy put the cookie into his mouth and ate it, all the while looking at Julies lovely, round face, her eyes down, scanning the paper.

Okay, said Roy, Im done. What does it say?

Hmm, this is interesting, she said, smiling coyly. It says here, _You will have to make an important choice very soon._ Well, you ate it, so its going to be true either way. Here, read mine. 

She popped the cookie in her mouth, and Roy read, _Tonight you will be blinded by passion._

Julie burst into a fit of giggles, her heavy breasts jiggling in her tight blouse. Oh, shut up, it doesnt say that! She snatched the paper off him. Howie had paid the bill and everyone was getting ready to go. Julie put down the fortune and went to get out of her chair. Oof, she moaned, laying a hand on her stomach. Oh, Im full. Roy was fairly stuffed himself, but he helped Julie up and they walked together to the car. 

Everyone came back to Howie and Ishbels house for a bit of an impromptu party. There was, of course, plenty of to eat and drink, and Roy and Julie spent most of the night curled up on the same sofa, snacking and chatting. All his nervousness was gone, and they felt quite comfortable touching each others hands, shoulders, faces, and feeding little pieces of chocolate into one anothers mouths. They paid the minimum of attention to what everyone else was doing. By two a.m., however, the others were starting to talk of going home or to bed.

Well, said Ishbel, I suppose you could all stay here.

Ford and Alistair would sleep on Howies rooms couch and floor, it was decided, and Julie and Isla would go in Ishbels. They began to depart, one by one, when they could no longer keep their eyes open. First Howie went, then Ford and Alistair; finally Isla lifted herself and wobbled out, still munching on a slab of Toblerone. 

Finally, after three, Ishbel yawned widely and said, All right, Im going to bed. Julie, are you coming?

Ill be up in a minute, Julie told her. Ishbel shrugged and went off upstairs.

You know, Ive been thinking about that cookie, said Julie.

Which one? Roy chuckled, gesturing to the empty boxes on the floor. Julie pushed him playfully.

No, silly, she reminded him, the fortune cookie.

Oh, yeah, said Roy. Crazy, isnt it? 

Mm. Julie looked straight into his eyes. I wonder. Suddenly, she broke the eye contact and yawned, stretching her arms. Im tired. Will you help me up the stairs?

Uh. Yeah. For the second time that evening, Roy half-lifted Julie , putting a hand under her arm. There wasnt much of her that he could grip without getting a handful of soft fat  not that he was complaining. You know, they do have a lift.

Julie laughed, softly and tiredly. Oh, yeah. Talk about crazy. Lets take that, then. The two of them got in, Roy still supporting her, even though she was obviously capable of standing up by herself. When they came out together at the top, she turned and put both arms round his neck, resting her voluptuous form against his. Roy looked down, the smell of her rising.

I dont want to go to Ishbels room tonight, she whispered. I think Id rather go to yours.

Um, said Roy. He could almost hear Frasers voice: _You lucky bastard, MacLeod. You lucky, lucky bastard._ He began to smile. Theres no couch in there you know.

Oh, said Julie, pretending to pout. Well have to share the bed, then. Im sure well manage somehow. Squealing, she let go of him, and turned towards the bedroom. At first all Roy could do was watch her wiggling form in the dark hallway, her hips swaying as she moved. She reached the door and turned, beckoned, and went in. Roy took a private moment to thank whatever ancient Chinese spirits were in charge of fortune cookies, and followed her.


----------



## Non Serviam (Oct 19, 2007)

*Chapter Seven: In Which Howie Is Meddled With*

Roy opened his eyes to find himself looking at Julies ass, which, he reflected, was probably the best sight he had ever woken up to.

She was standing in front of the full-length mirror on the wall, buck naked, examining her body. Roy, grinning, sat up in bed to watch her. She ran her hands down her hips and sighed.

Let other people have a go too, Roy laughed, getting out of bed and going over to join her. He stood behind her and put his arms round her waist  some of the way, at least  and rubbed her stomach. Youre beautiful.

Im too fat, said Julie, turning round and kissing him.

No such thing, said Roy. Now, either put something on or I will have to ravish you.

Julie giggled. That sounds nice. How about it?

They didnt come down to breakfast until some time later. The others were already there, well into the feast Aunt Janet had prepared. Ah, here are the two sleepyheads, she said, flipping a pancake as they entered. Did you sleep well, Julie dear? Ishbels couch comfy enough?

Uh, yes, thank you, Mrs MacLeod, said Julie. As they sat down, Ishbel mouthed you owe me at the two of them, which is no mean feat when youre eating bacon. They laughed all the way through the meal, sneaking forkfuls into one anothers mouths and whispering little jokes.

After the meal, the others all left, including Julie. She kissed Roy before she left and said, Call me, before bouncing out to get a lift from Alistair. As the door closed behind them, Ishbel sighed.

Well, its fairly nauseating but at least shes happy, she said. Just be good to her, okay? She doesnt need to be messed around any more.

As Ishbel waddled off to reprise her breakfast, Howie nudged Roy. Very nice work, coz, he winked. Very nice indeed.

Roy was fairly euphoric for the rest of the day. All he could think about was Julie, Julie, Julie, and while he didnt lose his appetite, he thought of little else. One thing that did cross his mind, however, was the fact that his problem was now solved. He would just have to tell Cora he wasnt interested. That way, Howie could go after her.

The only question was, would he? Howie talked big and gave his opinions and advice about girls, but Roy had never heard him mention a girlfriend or ex-girlfriend. He was incredibly nervous around Cora, and never seemed to address Isla or any of the others directly. Maybe he just wasnt very confident around girls in general, which was a shame. All the Aberfetney girls hed met liked fat guys, so Howie should have been a major stud, but it didnt seem to work like that. His cousin had always seemed so sure of himself  could it all really just be bluster?

He raised this question with Julie later that week. They were lying on the beach together, and she was wearing a bikini which Roy had spent a lot of time admiring. He, on the other hand, was wearing a pair of Howies old swimming trunks.

They must be from ages ago, Julie commented, if they fit you.

Howie used to be a lot skinnier, then? Roy asked.

Oh yes, Julie nodded. They were eating chips from one of the towns excellent chip shops  they had three large bags each. I remember when we were in first year, he was a little twiggy thing.

Really? Roy was amazed. How did he put on so much?

Well, when he was about fourteen I think he just decided to. He sort of set a trend, really. Some of us were chubby before, but he was the first one in our group to fatten himself up for fun. I dont know what decided him, but he did. It rubbed off on Ishbel, and then it started to spread like you wouldnt believe. Last year, we were probably the fattest graduating class our schools ever had. Julie rolled over onto her back, and put both hands on her stomach. I suppose we should all be thanking him.

Theres something else Ive been wondering about, Roy continued. How does Howie get on with girls?

Julie looked thoughtful. Dyou know, Ive no idea. Hes never had a girlfriend as far as I can remember. Something seemed to strike her, and she sat up. Could he be gay?

I dont think so, mused Roy. I think he likes Cora  you know, Ishbels friend?

Julie made a face. Oh, I dont like her at all. She always had such an attitude problem. And shes a total slut. Howie could do better.

Im not sure he wants to, though, said Roy. When she was round the other day, he could barely say anything to her.

Well, he hardly ever says anything to Isla, either, said Julie. Or me. Or any other girl for that matter. In fact he never even talks to any girl apart from his sister. Thats what makes me think hes gay; he just doesnt seem interested in women.

Maybe its because hes so big, Roy wondered aloud. He doesnt think girls will like him.

Well, then hes wrong, Julie said. I know a couple of girls at least who are definitely into him.

Do you think we could set him up with someone, then? Roy asked. I mean, I dont want us to be one of those couples who keep trying to pair off other people, but  what? Julie had turned away, biting her lip. What did I say?

Julie looked at Roy, her eyes shining and a wide smile across her face. You called us a couple, she said, her voice wavering.

Oh. Roy felt his face going red. Shouldnt I? I mean, are we not there yet?

Oh, no, it was fine. I just  I wasnt expecting you to say something so sweet at that point in the conversation. Now, she said, grinning mischievously, enough talk. She heaved herself up and pushed Roy on to his back, and tried to straddle him. However, halfway through she lost her balance and her left knee fell hard onto the towel, making every inch of her jiggle. They both began laughing hysterically, and Roy reached up and pulled her down on top of him. 

The date Julie had picked for Howie was called Renée. She was a dark, buxom girl, very beautiful, and, she confessed, had a bit of a crush on Howie. Roy had approached Howie with the idea on day after lunch, when they were relaxing in the garden.

Howie, he said, leaning over to his cousin. They were sitting in extra wide sun-loungers, wearing sunglasses and half-dozing in the sunshine.

Hm? Howie replied.

Do you know this girl called Renée? What do you think of her? Roy asked.

Howie thought for a moment. Oh, her. Yes, great girl, and, if I may objectify for a moment, she has very nice ass. Why do you ask?

Roy took a deep breath. Well, Julies good friends with her, and we were wondering if youd like to go out with her some time.

Howie gave him a blank look, then cringed. Oh, no, not a set up. Thats so its like a sitcom. Do people actually do that? Oh, no. I refuse.

Oh, come on, Howie, said Roy. Its a favour to me, really. Julie asked me to find someone to take Renée out. And she has a huge crush on you apparently. Okay, stretching the truth a little, Roy thought. Itll be worth it.

Howie sighed. Oh, fine, he said frustratedly. Ill do it.

Julie and Roy were hanging out at the MacLeods house the night Howie and Renée had their date. Ishbel had mocked them for waiting up for him. They had been watching a DVD, but it had finished and it was getting quite late.

Youre like his parents, she scoffed. Waiting up to see how it went. She yawned, and tossed her empty popcorn bowl at them. No more food. Im off to bed, and so should you be!

It was after midnight before they heard a key in the lock. Roy and Julie tiptoed excitedly over to the living room door and listened. There were two voices in the hall. One was Howies, definitely, which spoke first.

Well, were here now, he was saying. Im really, really tired though, Renée. Thanks, I had a great time.

Oh, me too, said Renée. She had a deep, husky voice, and her tone seemed calculated to accentuate this effect. Cant I come in?

Well wake everyone up, Howie said. Ill call you.

Oh, please, Renée begged. Ill be so quiet. Like a little mouse.

Listen, I cant. I promise Ill phone you tomorrow, really.

Oh, come on

Night, Renée.

Hmph. Fine. Gnight, Howie.

They heard the sound of the door closing, along with a sigh and a creak that sounded as though Howie was leaning against it. It was at that moment, oddly enough, that Julie, who was standing at the living room door while Roy kneeled, lost her balance. Her hand slipped onto the door handle, and a hundred and ten kilos of very big girl toppled into the hall, landing on top of a startled but not displeased Roy. They looked up to see Howie glaring down at them.

Hello, he said grimly. Interesting that I should run into you guys. Julie, answer me a question: why did you send me on a date with her?

Didnt you like her? Julie asked disappointedly.

Like her? Shes mental! Howie hissed. She kept trying to feed me at the restaurant!

So, she doesnt know you like to eat at your own pace, Roy grunted, getting up. You could just have explained.

No, not like that. She just kept pushing food on me. Plate after plate until I didnt want to look at it any more.

You? Roy asked incredulously. Are you serious?

I know! Howie waved his arms. She made this huge scene with the waiter when he said they were out of cheesecake. Ill never be able to show my face there again.

So shes got a bit of a feeder thing going on, said Julie. Is that so bad?

Maybe it is, Howie retorted. Howard MacLeod is no-ones feedee.

Roy felt terrible after that, and he and Julie resolved not to meddle in Howies love life any further. Another week went by, and the two of them got on brilliantly. Roy couldnt remember being happier.

Julie had decided that they should go the cinema that Friday to celebrate their two-week anniversary. Roy agreed, not caring when Ishbel and Howie mocked him for a full day when they heard about it. On the Friday evening, he was sitting in the kitchen snacking to line his stomach for the cinema hot dogs when the doorbell rang. Thinking Julie must be early, he went to answer it, and found a tracksuited figure standing on the doorstep.

Hello, Roy, said Cora, looking him up and down. I just got back. I see youve been busy. She moved forward and put both hands on his stomach, then moved them round to feel his broad backside. She moaned softly.

Listen, Cora, Roy managed to say, but got no further. She held up a hand.

I have to go, now, baby, but Im not done with you yet. I want you to come round to my house tomorrow at noon. Bring all your appetites. She winked, and before Roy could say another word, trotted back to her car, got in and drove off down the street, leaving him dumbstruck on the doorstep.


----------



## Non Serviam (Nov 2, 2007)

*Chapter Eight  In Which Our Hero Is Tempted*

Totally lost for how to act, Roy went out with Julie anyway, and didnt mention Cora once. However, he did decide to go along to Coras house the next day and explain. He wasnt sure if this was wise, but he had very little experience of that sort of thing and, really, there was nothing else he could think of to do.

It had been hard to shake Julie off, as she had wanted to have lunch with him. They had eaten virtually every lunch and dinner together, as well as most breakfasts, since the night at the Dragons Garden. 

I promise we can have dinner, he had told her that morning. I just have some stuff I need to buy.

Cant I come with you? We could go to a café, she had said, then shook her head. Im sorry. I just want to be around you.

I know, he had said. I want to be around you too. Ill see you tonight, okay? He still felt guilty about it, but it was better this way. He didnt want to ruin everything by telling Julie about Cora. She might ask why he hadnt mentioned it before, and a whole new set of difficult questions would be born. Just this, he told himself, and Im free.

Cora lived in a big, modern house, all on one level, to the south of the town. Roy walked up to her door with everything he was going to say ready in his mind. _Cora, Im very flattered, but Im with Julie now. Im sorry if I gave you the wrong impression, but Im really not available. _He took a deep breath, and rang the doorbell.

Cora answered in a halter top and short skirt. Roy was a little taken aback by the contrast with her usual tracksuit, and so at first said nothing. She grabbed him and pulled him in to the house, slamming the door behind him. She walked over to a door on the left of the hallway and beckoned to him.

Cora, Roy began, following her in. Im very  But he got no further.

It was an open-plan kitchen/dining room. There was a breakfast bar, a dining table and an array of smaller tables around the room, and each of these surfaces was covered in food. Roy was dumbstruck, and so at first when Cora grabbed him and pushed him into a chair he put up little resistance. Soon enough he snapped out of it, however, and tried to get up to leave, but Cora had brought over a massive plate of fatty pork chops. She took one and began to feed it to him. He tried to talk, but it was too good. The warm, greasy meat rendered him momentarily stunned. _Ill just finish this, he thought, and then before she puts the next one in, Ill tell her. _But he barely had time to lick his lips before the next one came, and another, and another.

_Ill wait until the end of this plate, _he thought, _then when she reaches for the next one, Ill tell her._ Again, no luck  she jammed the largest of the chops, which she had saved until last, into his jaws sideways while she reached for the next plate, a huge tray of lasagne. She began to fork it into his mouth, but every so often she would give him an extra-big forkful so she could take one for herself while he chewed.

Look, Cora  he tried to say, while she ate, but before he could get any further, she was at it again with a vengeance.

After several hours of this, Roy tried to interrupt again. It was a plate of spaghetti at the moment, which would be a little messy if he interrupted  and he couldnt bear to waste a speck of that sauce. When she put the plate down, he made another attempt. Cora, he said, Im  too full. My trousers  digging in 

Oh, said Cora, looking down. Well, wed better fix that. She undid the button and slid the zipper down, letting his belly bounce free. Squealing with delight, she gave it a quick rub with one hand, then reached for a pizza pie on the table. She was running out of food within arms reach, so every so often shed stuff his mouth with a whole dumpling and move a few plates. She was sneaking more and more bites herself, though, and becoming slower as she filled up.

Two hours later, they were onto the desserts. Cora had just grabbed a massive New York cheesecake when Roys phone rang. Thatll be Julie, he gasped, so stuffed he could hardly breathe. Every inch of his abdomen was in agony. Um  shes my  girlfriend now, he panted. I was  trying to  tell you before. I  need to  answer it.

Cora shrugged, looking totally unmoved. Okay. Just try this first. She fed him a small forkful of cheesecake. Even while he protested, he squirmed  it was incredible. As he swallowed, she passed him the phone. Answer it.

Hello? wheezed Roy.

Roy! said Julie. Are you okay? Where are you?

Im still  at the shops, Roy told her, though he could not disguise his shortness of breath. They didnt have  the stuff in town  I had to  drive to Edinburgh. Stuck in  traffic.

Oh. Julie sounded crestfallen. When will you be back?

Dont  know. Soon.

Okay. Are you all right? You sound out of breath.

No  fine. See you  later. Roy hung up and dropped the phone, exhausted.

You fibber, grinned Cora. Now, eat up, boyo. You know its good.


Another hour passed before they had finally finished all the food. Roy lay sprawled in the chair, utterly exhausted and stuffed to the gills, while Cora sat at his feet, with a very satisfied expression on her face. Roys t-shirt had ridden up, exposing his hugely distended stomach. He looked down at Cora and panted, I have  to go.

Yes, she said, smiling wickedly. Cant keep Julie waiting, can we? If you like, we could continue this tomorrow. Say, around ten a.m.?

Look  Cora, Roy said, fighting for breath as he levered himself up, I cant  do this. Im very  flattered, but 

Oh, theres no need to get uptight about it, Cora said, starting to clear up the plates. No-one needs to know, if you prefer. We can just be two friends who eat together. She moved forward and placed both hands once more on the sides of his stomach. Its nothing sexual.

Roy looked at her, lost for words, then pulled himself free and staggered out of the house.


He arrived at the Hot Potato somewhat recovered. He could speak without fighting for breath at least, and had managed to tuck his t-shirt into his jeans a little to stop it riding up so much. Julie was sitting at a table, munching on what, judging by the crumbs, was the latest in a very long succession of breadsticks.

There you are! she said as he entered. Oh, you poor thing. You must be starving after that traffic jam!

Wh-what? Roy panicked.

All those hours with no food! Lets get you something to eat. Julie signaled to the waiter. Hi, uh, can we have two buttered lobsters, and three for him.

The waiter looked confused. Ah  three of what, miss?

Julie looked at him as though he was stupid. Three _lobsters_, she said. Go on! Were hungry!

That was really saying something, if in Aberfetney a waiter made the quantity mistake, thought Roy. Most of them didnt bat an eyelid when a fat kid ordered three burgers or something., Mind you, the lobster was expensive  but Julie, like the MacLeods, was very, very rich.

Of course, Roys ordeal was far from over, because to conceal the fact that hed spent the entire afternoon being stuffed nonstop by Cora, he had to pretend to eat with gusto for the six courses Julie insisted on having. By the time he had finished his final sundae, he thought he might explode.

He dropped Julie off at her house, where she kissed him and said, See you tomorrow, yeah?

Sure, said Roy, trying to smile, but all he could feel was the guilt, burning away under a massive volume of food.


When he got back to the house, it was all he could do to stagger in and collapse on the couch in the front room, groaning. Howie was already there, sitting on the floor eating a pizza  the last, it seemed, of many, judging by the stack of pizza boxes. Overdo it a little, did we? he asked dryly, licking some of the cheese from his fingers.

Howie, Roy almost whimpered, I need help.

Howie slowly rolled his eyes to look at his cousin. Theres nothing I can do for you that Mother Natures miracle of digestion wont, you know.

No, not with that. Roy worked himself painfully into a slouched sitting position. I have a problem, man.

Me, too, said Howie meaningfully. Renée keeps following me about.

Roy winced. Oh, no. Look, you know Im so sorry about that, right?

Oh, I dont blame you, Howie said dismissively. Dont think youre that important. But youll forgive me if I dont want to dispense my pearls of wisdom to someone whos happily enjoying a mutual relationship while Ive got an extremely one-sided one to escape from with the utmost importance.

I know, I know, but I really have to tell you 

I dont think you understand the gravity of the situation, Howie interrupted. Renée has a place to study Art History at Kentigern University. This isnt just one summer, Roy. She could be stalking me for the next four years of my life. With some effort and the help of the armchair he was sitting next to, Howie hauled himself to his feet, gathering up the pizza boxes. I need a plan, cuz. Thats Priority One right now.


Telling Ishbel, Roy reflected, was not an option. He had managed to transfer himself upstairs to bed, and was now lying listening to his digestive system working overtime and wishing his brain would do the same. He didnt have Fraser to resort to  hed just get laughed at again  and there wasnt really anyone else he could ask.

But why was he asking anyone anything? The right thing to do was blindingly obvious  he should just get rid of Cora, not go back to her house again, and go back to Julie. He loved her, and he wasnt going to let this one tiny mistake ruin that.

These thoughts chased one another around his mind for some hours, until eventually Roy fell into a fitful sleep.


----------



## Non Serviam (Nov 9, 2007)

*Chapter Nine: In Which The Future Is Decided*

That night, Roy tossed and turned, disturbed by dreams of Cora and Julie. When he woke up, it was barely light out.

He heaved himself out of bed, putting a hand on his stomach as he did so. He often woke up hungry these days, but not at the crack of dawn. He flipped the light on and staggered over to stand in front of the mirror, rubbing the expanse of flab that stretched the waistband of his boxer shorts. He wriggled uncomfortably, adjusting them where they were tight around his legs and had ridden up in his sleep. Roy jiggled his arm fat absently, and rubbed his second chin. He looked so… different. What would his friends from back home think if they could see him now? He was like a massive, bloated pig, and even as he thought about it he was becoming aroused.

_What’s wrong with me?_ he thought. I_ should hate this, I should be wishing I was thin, trying to diet._ Shaking his head as if to dislodge these thoughts, he turned away and began to force himself into a pair of jeans. Dressing had become more and more of a problem, and although Howie had lent him some old clothes, even some of these were becoming too small for him. He’d have to ask for another set soon, and although he was some way away from catching up with his cousin, the thought was there.

As he worked his t-shirt, stretching it to get it around his waist, Roy pictured himself at Howie’s size, or bigger, even. What would it be like to be so big he couldn’t move? The fantasy lingered in his head as he opened the door and went quietly downstairs.

Even Aunt Janet wasn’t up yet, so there was no breakfast being cooked. Instead, he went to the fridge and rifled through the previous day’s leftovers. He sat down to an early-morning meal of cold chicken, pasta salad and cream cakes. This impromptu spread took him some time to get through &#8211; by the time he was done, the others had arrived. Howie, Ishbel and Donnie helped him finish it all off, while their mother started making pancakes. Ishbel, however, seemed nervous and distracted. Every few minutes she would get up &#8211; a rarity in itself except when it was absolutely necessary &#8211; and wobble out to the hall, thighs touching so that the fabric of her jeans could be heard audibly rubbing together, and peer out the window.

Roy had been wondering about this but was too busy eating to ask, and only found out after some time, when he heard her shrieking by the front door. It took him a while to work out what she was saying, but eventually he managed to distinguish it.

“They’re here! They’re here! The exam results are here!”

Suddenly alert, Roy dropped his fork and turned in his chair. Ishbel wandered in slowly, her breathing heavy, clutching the three envelopes and staring at them. Howie sat across the table chortling at her, eating a large plate of waffles, and he didn’t notice when Aunt Janet took his from Ishbel and placed it next to his plate. 

Roy’s was there, too &#8211; he’d phoned the exam board at the start of the summer and let them know he’d be staying away from home. He took the proffered envelope and placed it on the table, thoughts of food forgotten for once.

“Okay, okay. I’m just going to do it,” said Ishbel, swallowing. “I’ll just open the envelope, and read what’s inside. I’ll just do it, just like that.”

“Why do you even care?” Howie said dismissively, flooding his plate with syrup. “You know we’ve got into Kentigern anyway.” Ishbel ignored him, and, using her plump index finger, tore open the envelope. She drew out the certificate inside, stared at it for a good thirty seconds, then screamed and jumped out of her chair.

“Yes! Yes!” She punched the air, then began to run about hugging everyone.

“What did you get?” her mother asked, peering at the certificate.

“A in Spanish,” Ishbel said, “and A in Art. Only got a C in English, but that’s okay, right?” For a moment, a look of concern crossed her flushed round face.

“It’s great, dear,” her mother smiled proudly. “Well done. I know how hard you worked for that. Now, let’s see what you boys got!”

Roy glanced at Howie. “Do you want to open yours first?” Howie laughed derisively through a mouthful of pancake, whereupon Ishbel, moaning with frustration, reached out and grabbed his envelope and ripped it open.

“Don’t do that, Ishbel!” Aunt Janet scolded, but read over her shoulder all the same. Ishbel seemed to be on an adrenaline high; she ignored her mother, and read the results in a sing-song voice.

“German, D, Maths, C, Philosophy, B,” she told him. Aunt Janet’s smile faltered a little when she heard the “D”, but she recovered.

“That’s really well done, Howie!” she said. “You did lots of work for that Philosophy exam, didn’t you?”

“Not really,” said Howie cheerfully. “I was just feeling quite inspired that day. Well, it was either inspiration or gas, one of the two.” While Donnie, hitherto quiet in the corner, chortled away at this, Janet and Ishbel turned to Roy.

Smiling nervously at them, Roy opened the envelope and took out the sleek sheet of paper inside. It took him a second to focus on the neat black lettering:

Advanced Higher English &#8211; B
Advanced Higher French &#8211; A
Higher Music &#8211; C
Higher History &#8211; A

“Wow!” Ishbel exclaimed, hugging him again. “You got your A! That’s great, Roy! Oh, that’s so good. Well done!”

“I think this calls for a celebration,” said Howie, rising to his feet. “Why don’t we call the others and go for brunch?”


Howie and Ishbel rang round the group and got everyone to meet at a place called The Arch. Roy had never been; it was in the next town over, so he had no idea what to expect.

Julie, Alistair, Ford and Isla were already there, and were talking at the empty table when the MacLeods arrived. When Julie waved at him as he entered, Roy managed to feel only slightly guilty about the previous day’s events. Before they could sit down, however, everyone got to their feet and waddled at their top speeds over to the counter.

The Arch was an all-you-can-eat buffet place, and one clearly designed with the larger customer in mind. Most of the staff were pretty rotund, and they cheerfully handed out vast plates onto which the seven ravenous teens could pile their food. Only once they had accumulated a foot-and-a-half-high mound each did they return to the table and start eating. Between mouthfuls, they all exchanged exam results.

To Roy’s delight, Julie had got the grades she needed to get into the Philosophy course at Kentigern, and Ford proudly told them all, through a massive fried chicken piece he was holding in both his meaty hands, that he’d been accepted for the Engineering course at Strathclyde. Alistair had not done so well &#8211; he’d been forced to accept a place at his backup option, Paisley, having narrowly missed acceptance to Dundee. Isla, too, had failed some crucial exams, and seemed intent on burying her sorrows in anything fried in batter.

Three helpings later, the group were only just getting into their stride. “I can’t believe how much things have changed this summer,” Roy said thickly, his mouth full of sausage roll. “I mean, I’d never have been able to eat like this three months ago.”

Julie giggled and patted Roy’s stomach. “Well, you didn’t have that three months ago.”

“It’s not just you,” Ishbel said. “I’ve put on five kilos since school stopped.” The others agreed, although since they were still all wolfing down their brunch it was with varying degrees of clarity. Roy looked around at them all. Now he came to notice it, they did all seem just a little fleshier. Alistair’s belly spilled onto the tabletop, and though the chairs at The Arch were larger than the norm, Isla’s ass was still too wide for hers, which creaked slightly whenever she moved.

Julie, too, Roy noticed when the two of them went up at the same time for their sixth platefuls, had fattened up since he’d first met her. He supposed that the comfort eating she’d done when she broke up with Dougal, and all the huge meals they’d had together after it, had done it, but whatever the reason, the clothes that had been tight on her that June were now quite literally ripping at the seams. 

A few times when they had been together he had witnessed this &#8211; shirt buttons popping off, elastic snapping, even, on one memorable occasion, a tight skirt ripping clean in two when she’d gone to pick something up. Today she was wearing jeans, the top button undone and the zipper pushed all the way down to the bottom by the massive belly that loomed out from under her shirt. Tied in a robust knot which sat between her breasts and first stomach roll, only one of its buttons survived, and it looked to be under immense pressure. 

Roy smiled to himself as Julie heaped yet more steaming spaghetti carbonara onto her plate. How could he ever have contemplated cheating on her? She was, without question, the best thing ever to happen to him. He patted her affectionately on her big, swaying ass as they returned to the table. She gave him a smoldering look, saying, “You’d better not make me drop this,” before kissing him briefly and diving right in again.

People started to get full around twelve thirty, with Ford being the first to lean back in his chair, stuffed to the gills, protesting that he could eat no more. Ishbel followed soon after, laying aside a half-finished bowl of ice-cream with a moan. Alistair wiped chocolate sauce from his mouth and laid both hands on his stomach that looked as though someone had badly over-inflated a beach ball, even as Julie stifled a slight, satisfied burp and pushed away her plate. Isla folded her arms on the table and laid her head on them, utterly exhausted.

When Roy returned to the table with his next plateful, consisting of almost half a chocolate cake, even Howie seemed to have stopped eating. “It’s really sexy and everything,” Julie told Roy as he licked the last of the chocolate sauce off his fingers and everyone else struggled to their feet, “but how can you eat all that? You’re a bottomless pit!”

Roy leaned down towards her. “Want to know something crazy? _I’m still not full._”

Julie shrieked with laughter. “What! You ate more than Howie! How is that possible?”

“I don’t know,” Roy shrugged, smiling. “I’ve been gaining weight the fastest. Maybe my metabolism is adjusting, or something. Whatever it is, I’d like to get something else before we go back.”

Julie had brought her own car, so the two of them said goodbye to the others and went to the drive-thru at McDonalds. The clerk, a young, bright-eyed, blonde woman, asked, “What can I get you?”

“Hi,” said Julie, drawing breath. “I’d like three Big Mac meals, two bacon cheeseburger meals, two McChicken sandwich meals. Super-size all those, then I’ll have three banana milkshakes and one chocolate one. Oh, and could I also have four of those apple pie things and a McFlurry, please?”

The blonde looked shocked, but blinked and said, “Uh. Sure. Please drive to the next window.”


The two of them drove up to an isolated spot above the ocean and got out of the car. Julie spread the blanket from the back seat on the ground and they lay together, Roy working his way through bag after bag of food, Julie nibbling the occasional French fry as she recovered her appetite. Finally, Roy lay on his back, stomach tight as a drum and protruding noticeably into the air. Julie rubbed it as Roy half-dozed in the warm sunlight, then lay down next to him.

“Are you full now?” she asked softly, her fingers walking lightly up his arm. Roy could only groan in response. His t-shirt had ridden up to above his stomach, and his jeans were pushed well below, exposing the tender mass of flesh to the air. Julie seemed to be breathing heavily. Maybe it was because she was full, Roy thought, but then she spoke.

“Roy &#8211; I love you,” Julie said, her words coming out all in a rush. He looked at her sideways, and she looked down shyly. With a grunt, Roy heaved himself onto one side and turned to face her. He smiled.

“Julie, I love you too.”


That afternoon, when Roy walked back through the door of the MacLeods’ house, Aunt Janet was standing in the hall, holding the phone.

“Oh, speak of the devil,” she chuckled. “He’s just walked right in. Roy,” she held out the phone to him, “it’s your dad.”

“Roy,” said the voice on the other end of the phone, gruff but sounding pleased. “Your aunt told me about your exam results. Well done, lad.”

“Uh. Thanks,” Roy mumbled.

“So, you’ll be going off to Kentigern soon,” his dad said. “We would like to see you before you leave, you know.”

“Hm,” Roy grunted noncommittally, looking down at his distended stomach. What was everyone going to _say_?

“I’ll come and pick you up, then. How does tomorrow sound?”

“Tomorrow?”

“Yes, tomorrow. Just after lunch. Think you can be packed in time?” Without waiting for an answer, his dad said goodbye and hung up the phone, leaving Roy stunned into silence.

(Continued in post 21 of this thread)


----------



## fat hiker (Nov 13, 2007)

Great story!


----------



## Non Serviam (Nov 28, 2007)

*Chapter Ten  In Which Our Hero Goes Home*

His dad did not get out of the car. Though hed been cheerful enough, it was clear he did not want to run the risk of meeting his brother, even by accident. He neednt have worried, Roy reflected; his uncle was as busy at work as every, and he had only caught sight of him once or twice since their first revelatory meeting.

Julie had spent the night, and said her goodbyes on the front step with Howie, Ishbel, Donnie and an emotional Aunt Janet.

Come and see us next summer, she said, hugging him. Or Christmas, maybe. Any time you want, youre always welcome!

See you in two weeks! Howie said cheerfully. University life! Its going to be great!

Kissing Julie and bidding everyone a final goodbye, Roy hefted his suitcase down the path and into the boot of his dads car. He climbed into the front seat and did up his seatbelt. As the car pulled away from the kerb, he looked over at his father.

Hugh MacLeod was a surprisingly fit man for his age, so lean and muscular, in fact, that it seemed almost impossible he could be even vaguely connected with the obese teenager Roy had seen in the picture John had shown him. For quite some time, there was silence, but once they were onto the main road, Hugh spoke.

So, he said. I see youve met John.

Uh. Yeah, said Roy. Self-consciously, he put a hand on his stomach.

I dont know what your mothers going to say, Hugh told him, sighing. It had crossed my mind he might rub off on you, but I hadnt imagined how much weight did you gain, son?

Roy had weighed himself that morning. Um. Eighteen kilos. The real figure was a good five kilos higher, but he felt that he ought to soften the blow a little. 

His dad said nothing but drummed his fingers agitatedly on the steering wheel. Finally, he reached over and turned on the radio, and they drove the rest of the way home without saying one word.


Aberfetney was about six hours from Glasgow, and they drove without a stop, so by the time they were home, Roy felt faint from hunger. The door was answered by his brother, Jamie. Jamie was an athletic fifteen-year-old who seemed to have grown by about a foot that summer. He did a double-take when he saw Roy, then burst out laughing. Roy punched him hard, before his dad yelled, Thats enough! and slammed the front door closed.

His mother came down the stairs. Roy! How was your summ oh! She stopped in mid-step.

Roy smiled nervously and waved at her. Hi, Mum.

She stood stock still for a moment, before saying. Ah. Well. Come on then. Dinnertime.

It was chicken and potatoes, of the usual dry, unimaginative kind his mother was inclined to serve up  she wasnt a great cook. Roy received what seemed like a tiny portion compared to everyone elses, and when he asked for more, his mother avoided his eyes for some minutes before tipping a single small potato onto his plate. No dessert was served, although Roy was sure one had been planned; he could see the cogs turning in her head.

Roys mother had very set ideas about how she wanted her family to be. She and Hugh were both quite liberal about most things and, had they every been accused of snobbery would have quite sincerely denied it. But there were some things against which they had prejudices, on which they would never budge. One of them was fat. Fat was bad. All fat people were ugly, lazy, smelly and would amount to nothing; they should be pitied or shunned. The idea that their son could ever become one was, to them, unthinkable.


Over the next few days, things got worse and worse. Only a few token morsels would be turned over onto Roys plate at each mealtime, and his parents pointed out sports activities practically constantly. Hugh invited Roy to come for a run with him, an offer Roy politely declined, but which had never, _ever_ been extended before. Jamie wasnt so bad; all he did was make endless fat jokes, which Roy far preferred to how his parents were behaving.

To stop himself starving to death  at least, that was what it felt like  Roy would spend his days in the food court in the local shopping centre, moving from one eatery to the other, trying to keep his huge appetite satisfied. Trying to avoid thinking about his mum and dad and focus on the future, he found the best way to block out those unpleasant thoughts was to eat, and eat, and eat, and he found that far from shedding the pounds the way his parents wanted him to, he was piling them on at least as fast as he had done while living in Aberfetney.

On his third day at home, Roy got a phone call. Julie had been text messaging him regularly, which was some comfort, but he hadnt heard much from his friends from school. However, just as he was about to leave the house, his mobile rang.

Hi, Roy. Fraser here.

Fraser, Roy said, pleased but, suddenly, anxious. Hi. How are you?

Great, man, just great. Listen, Im having a get-together at mine tonight. Just a few friends, you know. Clems gonna be there, and Andy  thought you might like to come. Hey, you can tell me how the whole thing with the two women turned out, yeah?

Yeah, okay, said Roy. Ill be there.

Cool. Come round about nine. See you.

Bye.

Which, Roy knew, was another problem, but he couldnt just shut himself off from his friends. Hed been out to buy a few new clothes in preparation for his departure to Kentigern, but whatever he wore seemed instantly to turn into fat-guy clothes. Nothing could play down the fact he was now twelve kilos overweight. Still, he thought, his friends would be accepting, wouldnt they?


Arriving at least an hour late to one of Frasers parties was generally advisable. He did invite a range of people, and those who turned up early were never the ones you wanted to be trapped in a conversation with  painfully skinny and extremely slutty girls, annoying friends of Frasers brother from art school and his not-too-bright team-mates from the school basketball squad, who were mostly there for the slutty girls.

Roy got there at about five past ten, by which time things were in full swing. The door was open, so he let himself inside, feeling quite nervous but also looking forward to seeing his friends again.

He went into the front room, where loud music was blaring from the stereo and a few people were dancing. A lot of alcohol was being consumed, especially by the short-skirted girls  a hallmark of Frasers parties. Roy knew his friend and also knew that the back room would have a far more agreeable atmosphere, but he thought hed better say hello to the host.

Fraser was splashing vodka into the glass of a bony brunette with dark circles round her eyes. She was giggling hysterically at some story he was telling as he moved his free hand up her leg. Roy tapped him on the shoulder. Fraser glanced up, and looked at him confusedly for fully five seconds before the penny dropped.

My God! he said, his drunken prey forgotten. MacLeod! What in the hell happened to you? To Roys relief, though, Fraser had a wide smile on his face as he led the way into the back room.

Guys, look whos back! And hes brought a friend! Fraser exclaimed, jabbing Roy playfully in the stomach.

Sweet Jesus, said Clem, whose nickname came from his shock of ginger hair. Is that you?

Yep, said Roy. Whats up?

And to his surprise, it was as though hed never left. There were plenty of questions, especially about his weight, but they didnt judge him. In fact, Fraser ordered several extra pizzas just for Roy. He told them all about Howie, Ishbel, Julie and Cora. Although hed been planning on not telling them, the story of the feeding session did eventually slip out. They found it totally hilarious and quite fascinating, and spent some time discussing the merits of this. The general consensus was that is would be great fun, and that Roy had received a rare privilege.

They also, he noticed, ate more than usual now that he was here  possibly they were trying to keep pace. I suppose wed better get used to it, said Andy. After all, you know this is going to happen to all of us once we get to uni.

It wasnt until the early hours of the morning when Roy walked home, feeling far more optimistic. Summer nights are kinder than most to the light-headed and full-bellied, and although he knew things were changing, he couldnt help but feel himself filled with a kind of spirit of adventure and discovery.



_
[Authors Note: If youre wondering what happens to everyone, I am working on a sequel, but Im going to write a few other things before I start putting it up. In the mean time, thanks for reading! I appreciate all your comments and suggestions, positive or negative, big or small.]_


----------



## Risible (Nov 29, 2007)

Bump after edit.

Hey, I want more! 

I look forward to the sequel, Non Serviam, as well as the other stories you'll hopefully be contributing. I'm enjoying your writing very much!


----------



## taco (Nov 29, 2007)

wow! his parents are mabey a bit harsh? i mean he just got back, you don't half to be like that...


----------



## Raider X (Nov 30, 2007)

_*Well, I'm looking forward to the sequel and there's something I would like to e-mail you about something.*_


----------



## Paquito (Mar 16, 2008)

This is one of my favorite stories here, I hope the sequel comes soon!


----------



## asurname (Jun 18, 2008)

Great work - definitely one of my favorites.

If only I could find a Cora...


----------



## kcledford (Sep 16, 2009)

This is one of my favorite stories. Can't wait for the sequel. The characters are all already so fat, it is hard to imagine them much fatter! :eat2:


----------

